# Rent in Abu Dhabi



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

I know this is a Dubai site but I am currently living in Dubai and have been looking to rent in Abu Dhabi, the rent seems to be quite a bit higher than Dubai. Can anyone suggest some reasonable (max 80,000) areas to live?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Nicole, sory to be the bearer of bad news but AD is much more expensive than Dubai. Rents are coming down in D but staying pretty static in AD as the supply just doesn't meet the demand. I would say at the moment rents are around 40% higher in AD and the gap is increasing. If you really want to make the move, you could look at a studio or a flat share in Khalifa but you'd be half an hour's drive out and you won't get any added facilities....


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi Nicole, sory to be the bearer of bad news but AD is much more expensive than Dubai. Rents are coming down in D but staying pretty static in AD as the supply just doesn't meet the demand. I would say at the moment rents are around 40% higher in AD and the gap is increasing. If you really want to make the move, you could look at a studio or a flat share in Khalifa but you'd be half an hour's drive out and you won't get any added facilities....


Thanks for the response...kinda what I had expected, I don't mind driving into the city so hopefully i am able to find something decent!!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't you stay in Dubai? The commute is do-able if you have to...


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I live in Dubai and drive to Abu-dhabi every day and it is not bad at all. I do notice that the number of cars are constantly increasing so my guess is that a lot of people commute every day.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup, I do it every day too. Maybe we should organise a forum car pool!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Yup, I do it every day too. Maybe we should organise a forum car pool!


Great idea. Sparkysair you have a PM


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Can't you stay in Dubai? The commute is do-able if you have to...


Well I guess I could, the only problem is that one or two days a week I'm at work until 10 or 11 so the drive to work would be fine but the commute home would be a long one, I did consider this option but it seems like it wouldn't quite work for me. Looks like I'm stuck with the crazy rent...at least for now


----------

